# Tarpon help!



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

Okay, my old man and I have decided to do a little DIY tarpon fishing down in St. Joe next week. Apparently the bite is on and we want to give it a shot. Now, please understand that since I got involved in fishing, the tarpon is my "thing." I want to catch one SO bad. Here's the catch - I have no idea what I'm doing. I don't know what they bite, how to fish them, the tackle required, or what to look for when sight fishing. I've got about 5 days to prepare and get everything ready. We will be fishing spinning gear out of our boat, but that's about it in terms of the foundation. Any "newbie guide to tarpon fishing" or "tarpon fishing 101" type of instruction would be hugely appreciated. Tides, baits, cast/retrieve methods, anything.

Thanks, guys! :thumbup:


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm from Tampa and have gone a few times with some VERY experienced guys... one of my friends father-in-law pretty much does nothing but Tarpon fishing for over 30 years. Let me say this - IT IS INTENSE... we had serious gear, probably 12 rods rigged and ready to throw at any rollers.. several types of crabs, several size mullet, pretty much every other type of bait too. Then once you hook one, it's so hard to get them boatside. I probably lost 5 of them before I finally caught one, and it was only like 60 lbs (what they considered a baby). 

I would seriously consider going with a guide 1 day then seeing if you can replicate what you learn. There is a reason they are called the silver king. Good luck!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I have always wanted to try for tarpon in our area, as soon as I get a boat capable I will probably be trying. Florida Sportsman had an article last issue on the St Joe area, I think it may be a little East of there, but seems close enough for you, article attached, in two pieces due to file size. One method that works well is to float live pilchards or menhaden behind the boat, either drift with the tide in an area they are rolling or anchor and chum them to you. Slide a float onto mainline, slide a small 1/4-1/2 oz egg sinker below that, tie on a swivel, tie a 3' leader or so 80lb onto that and snell a heavy duty circle hook onto leader. Float 3 lines or so behind the boat and the fish generally hook themselves. This is just one method, but has worked for many guides in the Keys. Seems this article promotes the same method here. Hope it helps, sounds fun and good luck!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

One more thing, when fishing this method in the keys we could not buy a tarpon bite on live pinfish. This article mentions pinfish are ok too, but I wouldnt rely solely on them as your live bait. Pilchards were the only thing we could get a bite on, but they say live menhaden work great and I am betting any live herring would work well also, so long as its flashy. When we ran out of everything but pinfish we started catching sharks, ladyfish, and trout.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You are going to run into sharks, so I would use a heavier leader. I put 8' of 200lb. mono.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been debating on hiring a guide or not but plan on trying for them a bunch in the next few months. From the research I've done I've found a few methods I plan on trying. The first is site fishing for them off the beach, my plan is to run along the beach early in the morning to try to find them rolling and throwing either a herring or crab. Another method I think would be worth trying is sitting outside the pass on a strong outgoing tide anchored up with various baits out( same as red fishing I guess) . As far as choctawhatchee bay goes I've seen them from as far back as baytown all the way into the sound, just never have had big enough tackle with me to cast at them( usually trout fishing when I see them). I've caught a few small one trolling for kings along the beach but am hopeing to find something over 100#. 
Maybe get a few people interested to split cost of a trip with a pro...


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

I appreciate all the tips, fellas. I'm starting to put together the required tackle and running down the things I need. Dad and I are looking at leaving mid-morning and getting on the water just before lunch. We're definitely wanting to cast net for some bait, but suggestions on soft plastics or anything are welcome. Also, one piece of information I haven't seen much of is the best tide structure to fish tarpon on..? 

Oh, also - legal question - I know that in FL you need a tarpon tag to HARVEST or POSSESS tarpon. Does that mean that you can catch them without the tag if you don't bring them in the boat?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Just came back from a tarpon trip down south. I am no expert by far but we were fishing with blue crab (important to remove the pinchers). The fish will look like a porpose rolling as they only come out of the water around their dorsal fin. You will throw the crabs out about 5 feet in front of you and hold on. If you have a trolling motor it will definetely help you stay in front of the fish with out spooking them. 

We were usign 80 lb floro rigged with a loop knot on the hook (9/0) owner thin wire hook

Also remember that when they come up and gulp air that will increase the fight time drastically. You can stop them from doing this by looking at when they are coming up and put the leader on their back and try to pull their head (with the rod tip down towards the water) before the gulp air. This will only work if the fish is close to the boat...


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Ringo Redux said:


> Oh, also - legal question - I know that in FL you need a tarpon tag to HARVEST or POSSESS tarpon. Does that mean that you can catch them without the tag if you don't bring them in the boat?


Keep them in the water when you take pics and remove the hook and you'll be fine.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## spiderjhn (Feb 2, 2008)

I would suggest the Indian Pass area on a outgoing tide. Net up some pogies and put them on a big circle hook, either through the back or lips. Free line them as the tide or wind drifts you along. 30 to 40 pound braid with a 6ft 80lb flouro leader. Sit back, share a beer with your dad, be ready when all hell breaks loose. Wish I was down there right now, the should be going off with the full moon approaching.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Bumping a thread from a few weeks back - 

Our trip got canx'ed due to some travel issues on my part, but now we're back on. It's looking like next wednesday, dad and myself are going to hit St. Joe Bay for some scalloping and tarpon fishing (sounds like heaven, right?). Spider - thanks for the tide tip, and that's where my new question comes in. The tide projection for that day is high tide at 0840 local. Low tide isn't until 7pm(ish). So, there wont be much movement, I don't think. That being the case, is there a particular strategy that applies to high tide fishing for tarpon? 

Also, if live bait isn't available (I know that's a huge hit), is there a suggested bait? I was going to throw topwaters and twitch baits if I we can't nab some live stuff, but suggestions are still welcome.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ringo Redux said:


> Bumping a thread from a few weeks back -
> 
> Our trip got canx'ed due to some travel issues on my part, but now we're back on. It's looking like next wednesday, dad and myself are going to hit St. Joe Bay for some scalloping and tarpon fishing (sounds like heaven, right?). Spider - thanks for the tide tip, and that's where my new question comes in. The tide projection for that day is high tide at 0840 local. Low tide isn't until 7pm(ish). So, there wont be much movement, I don't think. That being the case, is there a particular strategy that applies to high tide fishing for tarpon?
> 
> Also, if live bait isn't available (I know that's a huge hit), is there a suggested bait? I was going to throw topwaters and twitch baits if I we can't nab some live stuff, but suggestions are still welcome.


Don't worry about live bait. Net up a bunch of menhadden, and let them die, they like them better that way. Go out of Indian Pass, find the fish and drift a couple dead baits behind the boat with big circle hooks rigged through the lips. Also, have a rod or two ready to cast baits at rolling fish.

Good luck!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Forgot to add, when casting dead pogies to tarpon, you want that sucker to spin. Just throw it out and reel it back in steady, the more the bait spins the better. You may feel like an idiot at first (I did), but only until you are hooked up to a monster...


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Bring a dehooker, it will be your best friend because you will get lots of bites from blacktips and sailcats. Also, while casting fish a couple dead baits from the rodholder very short, when I used to fish over there roddy got the bite as often as the cast baits.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

flyliner said:


> Bring a dehooker, it will be your best friend because you will get lots of bites from blacktips and sailcats. Also, while casting fish a couple dead baits from the rodholder very short, when I used to fish over there roddy got the bite as often as the cast baits.


Is the beach early morning a good place to start looking??


----------

